# Dudas con IC LM1871 y LM1872



## ignacio.manzano (Jun 1, 2008)

Hola,

Soy nuevo en el mundo de la electronica y tengo algudas dudas con respecto a RF y el uso de los ICs LM1871 y LM1872.

Por ejemplo usemos el LM1872
(lei en http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?Circuitos_de_Radiocontrol:Circuitos_Receptores:Con_LM1872)
En la pagina figura El circuito receptor/decodificador y su placa de montaje

1) La antena dice que deberia ser de 30cm a 60 cm... para un alcance de 50m. La antena se compra o se puede armar ? puedo hacer una antena mas corta para reducir la distancia por a ejemplo a 10cm ?

2) Las bobinas se venden o siempre las tengo que armar?

3) Que son los siguiente componente ?
T1 (Trafo mezclador de FI)
T2 (Trafo de filtro del FI)
T3 (Trafo de impedancia de ant)

4) Como puedo verificar que una vez montado el circuito lo haya hecho bien?

Para ponerlos en contexto lo que quiero armar es un modulo emisor y otro receptor que solo se comuniquen cuando estan muy cerca 10cm aprox o menos... para ponerlo en un Auto de RC y podes medir cuando el mismo pasa por un punto determinado de la pista. Mi idea es que cada emisor emita una trama diferente (nro de auto) y un receptor reciba dichas tramas y las envie a un PIC que procesara que auto es.

Por otro lado si consideran que utilizar estos integrados es muy complejo ... que otras alternativas tengo? gracias!

Muchas gracias!
Saludos
Nacho


----------



## cubiella (Jun 2, 2008)

Te recomiendo este sitio que el armado es algo ma que sencillo, pero debes de comprar lo modulos que andan alrededor de unos U$S 10 pero valen la pena!

http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Prueba_RFLink.htm


----------



## ignacio.manzano (Jun 2, 2008)

Muchas gracias cubiella!

Saludos
Ignacio


----------



## cubiella (Jun 2, 2008)

No hay de que, te comento que yo tambien recientemente empeze a probar este circuito, ya arme lo que figura en el link y funciona perfectamente.
Una cosa mas, para que lo deseas? Yo lo estoy armando para hacerme un barco a radiocontrol, para la laguna!

Saludos!


----------



## ignacio.manzano (Jun 2, 2008)

Yo estoy experimentado para armar transpoder para RC, especificamente para contar vueltas y esas cosas.

Mi idea es con estos circuitos identificar los autos (HT12E y D)  y luego con ultrasonida o algo similar seria la linea de llegada con esto se que uno o varios autos pasaron por la linea y cual... estoy experimentado pero creo que a algo puedo llegar, lo que tengo que hacer es achicarle el alcance al RF a unos 10 cm o menos... me dijeron que reduciendo el tamanio de la antena se logra... sera probar mucho de electronica no se .


muchas gracias
Nacho


----------



## cubiella (Jun 3, 2008)

Se me ocurre a mi, no e mejor uar una barrera infrarroja?
Mas económico y sencillo para mi criterio!
Aparte de que es mas economico, mira si el alcance minimo sein antena es mayor del que tu esperas? Habra gastado dinero de gusto, la barrera infrarroja es ma economica y encilla!

Saludos,
Alvaro de Mar del Plata


----------



## ignacio.manzano (Jun 3, 2008)

El problema es que el sistema lo quiero usar para carreras de autos RC de pista por lo tanto tengo que poder identificar que auto esta pasando por la linea de llegada o si dos autos pasan al mismo tiempo.

Ademas como los autos pueden ir por cualquier lado de la pista puden no estar cerca del sensor o un auto obstruya(creo que se escribe asi) a otro auto o el sensor se tape con basura o polvo (las pista a veces son de tierra, cemento o polvo), me parecio que el sistema de RF era mas fiable... ademas los sistemas comerciales de medicion de tiempo usan RF (especificamente transponders) 

Igual acepto  todas las  sugerencias 

Muchas Gracias
Nacho


----------



## cubiella (Jun 3, 2008)

Entonces te aclaro que lo HT12 son de 4 bits, lo que tenes que hacer es aparte incluir algun pic o algo que identifique cada uno, si con cuatro bits podes identificar hasta 15!

Recorda que del pin 1 al 8 son la combinacion del codigo, la del 10 al 13 si mal no recuerdo son una para cada canal deberia de pribar que pasa si pones una combinacion de estos ultimos si realmente funciona y maneja los 4 pines de HT12D (el receptor) como que cada uno sea una palabra binarioa, no se si me explico?

Saludos!

P.D: vamo que me esta interesando, por ahi hasta hago unas prueba yo y te digo que resultados obtengo!


----------



## ignacio.manzano (Jun 3, 2008)

Sip, pensaba utilizar un PIC4550 para el receptor asi procesaba las pasadas de los autos y ademas lo podia conectar por USB a una PC... esto ultimo a investigar sino lo conector con un max232 y listo.

Con respecto lo que mencionas de los pones no te entendi.. debe ser que me falta base electronica.. te referis a si el HT12D va a poder manejar los codigo de los diferentes autos por cada canal?

Te comento que la idea de hacerlo no fue mia...surgio por un amigo del trabajo que tiene los autos  y queria armarse el sistema y yo comence a buscar por internet como funcionaban los comerciales y encontre el uso de transponder y RF

gracias!
Nacho


----------



## ignacio.manzano (Jun 4, 2008)

cubiella,

Estuve investigando mas...y un compañero me planteo las siguiente preguntas...

 Como identificar cuando 2 autos pasan al mismo tiempo ?
 Como manejar la interferencia? 


Alguna idea?

Saludos
Nacho


----------



## shadow_x (Sep 10, 2008)

saludos soy nuevo y ando usando el mismo esquema de un radio control como el que figura en el primer post; pero tengo el problema de que no encuentro los ICs lm1871 y LM1872 para codificar y decodificar, que ICs puedo usar en remplaso? pueeden darme un sustituto disponible en mexico o en Steren.com? o de perdida puedo usar estos: http://www.robodacta.com.mx/activac...ductoID=432&CategoriaID=31&SubCategoriaID=104


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 10, 2008)

usate el TEA5500T. ese t va a servir bien. buscate el datasheet en internet. sino t lo mando por mail.

saludos.


----------



## shadow_x (Sep 11, 2008)

y me ira a servir igual ?


----------



## Mushito (Ene 29, 2010)

Le di un vistaso al datasheet y no se que cristal comprar. No le entiendo eso de los sobretonos, necesito hacer oscilar a 49 MHz, que codigo debe ir impreso en el cristal? resultaria tambien comprar 2 cristales(emisor receptor) a 16.3MHz?.
Help Mi please, auxilo cumpas.


----------



## Blondis Barrios (Abr 24, 2016)

cubiella dijo:


> Te recomiendo este sitio que el armado es algo ma que sencillo, pero debes de comprar lo modulos que andan alrededor de unos U$S 10 pero valen la pena!
> 
> http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Prueba_RFLink.htm




Hola amigo yo tambien busco un circuito RF para aeromodelismo ya que quiero hacerlo yo mismo y los comerciales resultan muy costosos. Y vi tu link, me podrias decir cuanto es el alcance max de este circuito?


----------

